# How do you break down bloodlines in you pedigree



## Mybluebull (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I have been keeping Dogs for 12 years now but i have never breed a dog before this litter..I realy didnt want to breed them right now but the female broke ouf her crate when i was not home...How would i break down the pedigree to tell people how they are breed..The male is Chaos/Watchdog and female is Mason/miller.Do you guy break down the bloodlines like or just say the the are watchdog/mason/miller.The reason i am asking is there is dogs with Mason in the watchdog line do you look at that?


thanks for the space


----------



## Mybluebull (Mar 12, 2007)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=132778this is his brother kane

This is the males ped


----------

